# Caridina Simoni Simoni babies and pregnant female



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

It has been kinda quiet in the forum. Posting some pictures of my latest baby shrimp. They are called caridina simoni simoni or sri lanka dwarf shrimp. I saw a couple of babies in the tank and managed to take a picture of one of them.
The female is pregnant again. They are a high order form shrimp.

anyone else keeping this shrimp?

Enjoy.:biggrin:

- Pregnant Female:




























- The baby





































Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice shrimp. I was wondering, what is the meaning of "high order form shrimp".


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

High order form = babies are smaller versions of the parents and do not go through a larva stage.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Very nice pictures Pedro. I had one of these shrimp one time and I really liked it. They do an excellent job at cleaning algae from what I hear. Mine took on a brown coloration with a cream colored stripe running down its back.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I like them a lot. trying to establisg a good quantity of them. I have around 12 so far...it seems that I only have one adult female.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Cute shrimp indeed! I have never seen these before.... that said I have never seen many types before! I wish there is a Shrimp only Aquarium shop in London, now that would be interesting!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks...a lot of us wish that same thing...=)


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Congrats on the babies!... I've saw these shrimp for sale before and almost got some, but never did. I would still like too.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

They are very nice looking shrimp. On eof my favorites.


----------

